# Lösung Schnittstellenproblem Express Card Schacht und CP 5512



## SPS Franky

Hallo liebe S7 Gemeinde,

ich habe nach langem Suchen eine funktionierende Lösung für den Einsatz des CP 5512 und einer "realen" RS232 Schnittstelle für neue Notebooks gefunden. Nach der Installation der entsprechenden Treiber konnte ich ohne Probleme und ohne Perfomanceverluste den CP 5512 benutzen sowie über die Delock RS 232 mit maximaler Baudrate Daten auf ein TP 270 übertragen. 

Der Duel Systems Expresscard zu PCMCIA Adapter (erhältlich bei ComStern.de) ist mit einem Preis von ca. 120.-€ eine echte Alternative zu Sonderlösungen bei der Notebookanschaffung.

Die Delock 61603 PCMCIA Adapterkarte (für 45.-€ erhältlich bei Reichelt) funktioniert auch einwandfrei mit dem Duel Adapter und gegenüber USB Lösungen ist die Baudrate über 9600 variabel einstellbar.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.​


----------



## OHGN

Gut zu wissen das es da eine Lösung gibt.
Ich nutze zwar immer noch mein altes Toshiba Notebook mit "echter" RS232- Schnittstelle und CP5512, aber in absehbarer Zeit wird da wohl was neues fällig.


----------



## marlob

OHGN schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen das es da eine Lösung gibt.
> Ich nutze zwar immer noch mein altes Toshiba Notebook mit "echter" RS232- Schnittstelle und CP5512, aber in absehbarer Zeit wird da wohl was neues fällig.


Die selbe Situation habe ich auch


----------



## Perfektionist

mach ich mal die zwei Links dazu:

http://www.comstern.de/Duel-Systems-Expresscard-zu-PCMCIA-Adapter-1a12332574.htm

http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQASAAAAmbRzcc80d64bae31195f7c9dd71a9af96ea50

wie ist das bei der Seriell-Karte: so USB-seriell-Adapter funktionieren ja häufig mit alter Software nicht zusammen. Warum? keine Ahnung, irgendwie will die alte Software die Hardware direkt ansprechen - und die virtuelle RS232 reagiert halt nicht so? Wie sieht das mit dem DELOCK-Teil aus: ist das über Systembus so direkt als Hardware verfügbar, dass die auch mit älterer Software zusammenarbeitet, so als ob auf Motherboard (bzw. PCI-Bus) vorhanden? Der Duel-Adapter auch insofern transparent?

ich frag halt nochmal - aber eigentlich vertrau ich mal Franky, dass das Ding wirklich geht ...

Schade, bei mir ist die Neuanschaffung gerade vorbei - mal schaun, wenn demnächst der Kollege neues Equipment braucht? - dann kauf ich das Zeug mal vorab und teste das an meinem Dell, der neben PCMCIA/Cardbus auch den Express-Schacht hat! aber das ist wohl noch ne Weile hin ...


----------



## SPS Franky

Hallo Perfektionist,

Dein Nickname macht Deinem Beitrag alle Ehre. Du hast natürlich recht mit Deiner Befürchtung, dass es möglich ist, dass die von mir vorgestellte Lösung Probleme mit älterer Software bereiten könnte.

Mein Problem hatte ich mit einem neuen Asus NB Z53 und der aktuellen Step7 5.4 prof. SP3 und WinCC etc. Software.

Ich hatte die Adapter aufgrund meiner persönlichen Erfahrung bestellt und hatte "Glück" mit der Funktion. In meinem privaten "SPS Labor" (CPU 315 DP2, CP 343 Lean, TP 270, S7 200 CPU XP, etc.) hatte ich die Möglichkeit die Adapter erfolgreich zu testen. Dazu habe ich noch ein Siemens Fujitsu C Serie zum Vergleich. Bei meinem Test konnte ich, wie beschrieben, keinen Performeanceverlust feststellen.

Da sich alle S7 Anwender früher oder später mit der Anschaffung eines neuen NB befassen müssen, dachte ich einen sinnvollen Beitrag im Forum leisten zu können. Eine Funktionsgarantie für ältere Systeme / Software kann ich nicht geben, da die Möglichkeit zum Testen fehlt.

Trotzdem Danke für Deinen berechtigten Einwand, ich hätte die von mir verwendete Hardware mitteilen sollen.


----------



## SPS Franky

*Nachtrag*

Es gibt von Delock verschiedene PCMCIA - RS232 Adapter, auch wesentlich Billigere. Ich habe mich intuitiv für den Typ 61603 entschieden, da er die 5V zur Verfügung stellt. Ob das bei USB Adaptern ähnlich funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Erfahrungsgemäß konnte ich bei USB Adaptern, im Gegensatz zum Delock Adapter (1,5 Mbit), nur eine Baudrate von 9600 nutzen. Für mich war wichtig, dass ich keine Unterschiede zur RS 232 Schnittstelle zum FS C Serie hatte - und das ist der Fall. Wie der Duel Adapter das hardwaretechnisch handhabt kann ich nicht sagen, sondern nur die Funktion weitergeben.

Die Links habe ich nicht eingestellt, da es jedem freisteht die Bezugsquelle selbst zu wählen.

By the way, ich hatte auch bei Dell ein auf mich zugeschittenes NB angefragt und war von dem Ergebnis meiner Anfrage absolut enttäuscht. Diesem Umstand ist mein Beitrag im Forum zu verdanken.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

SPS Franky schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß konnte ich bei USB Adaptern, im Gegensatz zum Delock Adapter (1,5 Mbit), nur eine Baudrate von 9600 nutzen.


Von welcher Baudrate reden Sie? RS232 oder MPI bzw. Profibus?



SPS Franky schrieb:


> By the way, ich hatte auch bei Dell ein auf mich zugeschittenes NB angefragt und war von dem Ergebnis meiner Anfrage absolut enttäuscht.


Vermutlich hat DELL schlicht keine Basisgeräte mehr mit RS232 Schnittstelle. Damit können sie diese auch nicht anbieten. Ausser einigen wenigen Spezialanwendern braucht keiner mehr RS232 Schnittstellen. Da RS232 Schnittstellen teilweise ganz schöne Stromfresser sind, und eben auch Geld kosten und Platz wegnehmen, wurden sie von den meißten Laptopherstellern "wegoptimiert" - sehr zu unserem Leidwesen.

Es gibt aber Laptops mit relativ viel Desktop Hardware (CPU, zwei Festplatten als Raid) die noch eine RS232 Schnittstelle haben. Diese Kisten sind zwar laut, schwer, groß und laufen im Akkubetrieb nicht lange, dafür sind sie aber relativ billig. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß so etwas für den einen oder anderen hier eine Alternative ist. DELL Scheint solche Geräte nicht mehr zu bauen.

Edit:
Ich hab gerade bei DELL nachgefragt, ob es noch Notebooks mit RS232 Schnittstelle gibt. Antwort (probiert den Live Chat von denen mal aus - ist lustig ): ja die Latitude reihe ausser das 430er

Wer aber die RS232 Schnittstelle wirklich sicher haben möchte, dem emfehle ich, dies explizit im Gespräch mit dem Betreuer zu sagen bzw. in der Bestellung zu schreiben.

Allerdings dürfte es sich auch hier um emulierte (also ähnlich wie bei den USB-Adaptern) und nicht um native Schnittstellen handeln.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## SPS Franky

*Übertragungsrate RS 232*

Hallo Herr Götz, Sie haben natürlich recht. Ich meinte nicht den Profibus, sondern die Übertragungsrate der RS 232 mit einem Maximum von 115,2 kB/s zum TP 270 aus WinCC flex heraus. Als Reservelösung hatte ich bisher einen Adapter USB / RS232, mit dem die Übertragung zum TP mit 9,6 kB/s mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert.

Zum Thema DELL möchte ich noch sagen, dass im Angebot für ein Latitude NB überwiegend die Dinge aufgeführt waren, die nicht im Lieferumfang beinhaltet sind (Softwarepaket, Grafikmodus etc.). Auf die Spezifikationen des PCMCIA Slot und der RS 232 wurde nicht wunschgemäß eingegangen. Enttäuschend auch deshalb, da ich fast eine Stunde mit Verkauf und Technik dieses Thema besprochen hatte.


----------



## Oberchefe

> Vermutlich hat DELL schlicht keine Basisgeräte mehr mit RS232 Schnittstelle.


 
Stimmt so nicht, keine Ahnung aber ob das noch eine "echte" RS232 ist. Die halbwegs neue Software funktioniert mit einem USB/seriell Adapter mit FTDI Chip, alles andere ist sooo alt daß man halt noch eine alte Kiste (Pentium 1 Klasse) irgendwo lagern muß. Alte Software funktioniert auch noch mit ausgesuchten RS232 Schnittstellen auf PCMCIA Basis, allerdings sterben diese Slots auch aus.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

SPS Franky schrieb:


> Auf die Spezifikationen des PCMCIA Slot und der RS 232 wurde nicht wunschgemäß eingegangen. Enttäuschend auch deshalb, da ich fast eine Stunde mit Verkauf und Technik dieses Thema besprochen hatte.



Das ist wirklich schade, allerdings stellt diese Fragen vermutlich fast kein Kunde. Es ist daher kein Standardfall und schon geht es schief. Bei solchen Sache muß man vermutlich sehr geduldig sein und immer wieder anrufen und nach den fehlenden Unterlagen fragen. Vieleicht hilft auch die Drohung, man werde jetzt ein Gerät vom Hersteller XY bestellen, der hätte die Unterlagen problemlos geliefert 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Perfektionist

vor mir steht ein Dell Precision M4300, bestellt am 17.9.2007. ob es den noch so gibt? - wahrscheinlich - aber guck ich jetzt nicht!

Kaufentscheidende Merkmale:
interne RS232
PCMCIA/Cardbus
wahlweise XP/Vista (XP gewählt)
4GB Hauptspeicher wegen WinCC flexible :twisted:

PS: die Beratung bei Dell ist für Techniker leider nicht so besonders, die Erfahrung haben wir auch machen müssen! Wenn bestimmte Gerätemerkmale erwünscht, muss man selbst recherchieren. Und wenn dann das Angebot mit Preis zurückkommt, steht dort auch nicht unbedingt die Wunschkonfiguration drauf  . Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass 99,5% der Dell-Geräte für Schreibtischtäter hergestellt werden. Aber immerhin hab ich bei Dell 0,5% für mich gefunden - bei anderen Herstellern hab ich gar nichts mehr von wegen RS232 und Cardbus gefunden :???:


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Und wenn dann das Angebot mit Preis zurückkommt, steht dort auch nicht unbedingt die Wunschkonfiguration drauf



Das hat bei mir bisher wunderbar funktioniert. Was dafür überhaupt nicht funktionierte, war die Lieferadresse:

Eine korrekte Adresse (Name, Firma, Anschrift) wurde von mir angegeben, eine ähnliche Adresse (Firma, Name, Anschrift) stand auf der Auftragsbestätigung und eine dritte Adresse (Firma, Anschrift) auf dem Paket. Bei einem grösseren Laden wäre das gnadenlos in die Hose gegangen 

Dell hat übrigens in Sachen Support relativ gute Bewertungen von der c't bekommen. IBM bzw. jetzt Lenovo waren im letzten Test noch etwas besser, hatten sich aber im Gegensatz zu Dell deutlich verschlechtert.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Perfektionist

ich sag mal: ich bin mit dem Gerät sehr zufrieden. Mit Laptop allgemein hatten wir bisher keine größeren Schwierigkeiten - keine peinlichen, technischen Ausfälle auf der Baustelle - aber schon zweimal Diebstahl: einmal fort und weg aus Auto bei abgeschlossener Baustelle und einmal mitten in der Arbeit mit Wiederauffinden im Müllcontainer. Beide Male unangenehm - wenngleich nicht erfolggefährdend.

Die Qualität der Auftragsbearbeitung bei Dell unterliegt sicherlich einer gewissen Streuung ... und wo gearbeitet wird, geht immer irgendmal irgendwann irgendetwas schief


----------



## Torsten05

Hi,

keine Ahnung ob das noch aktuell ist, aber in der alten Firma hatten wir Notebooks von Maxdata. Dort hatte man IMO eine echte RS232 über den Port-Replikator. Ich weiss nicht ob das jetzt noch so ist. Kann mich jedenfalls nicht errinnern bei der Schnittstelle jemals Probleme gehabt zu haben. 

Torsten


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Über Portreplikator ist die RS232 kein Thema... aber wer schleppt schon immer den Portreplikator mit sich rum? In unserem Bereich hier ist die RS232 direkt im Laptop integriert eigentlich ein Muß.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## IBFS

DELL LATITUDE
D830


*ERWEITERBARKEIT:*


*PC Card:* 
1 Steckplatz für Typ I oder Typ II
*Express Card:* 
Ein Express Card-Steckplatz (54 mm) für 54-mm- und 34-mm-Express Card
*Anschlüsse:* 
S-Video, Seriell, 1394, VGA, Kopfhörer-/Lautsprecherausgang, USB (3), "Powered" USB (D/Bay), RJ11, RJ45, Netzanschluss, Docking, RJ-11, RJ-45, Netzanschluss
*Docking:* 
D/Port, D/Dock, D/View-Notebook-Ständer, D/Monitorständer, D/Bay


D630

*ERWEITERBARKEIT:*


*PC Card:* 
1 Steckplatz für Typ I oder Typ II
Unterstützung für 34-mm-ExpressCard über eine USB-Schnittstelle und PCMCIA-Adapter
*Anschlüsse:* 
Seriell, Docking-Anschluss, 4 USB, VGA, Kopfhörer-/Lautsprecherausgang, RJ-11, RJ-45, Netzanschluss, integriertes Mikrofon
*Docking:* 
D/Port, D/Dock, D/View-Notebook-Ständer, D/Monitorständer





D530


*ERWEITERBARKEIT:*


*PC Card:* 
1 Steckplatz für Typ I oder Typ II
*E/A-Anschlüsse:* 
Seriell, Docking-Anschluss, S-Video, IEEE-1394, 4 USB, VGA, Kopfhörer-/Lautsprecherausgang, Infrarotanschluss, RJ-11, RJ-45, Netzanschluss, integriertes Mikrofon
*Docking:* 
D/Port, D/View-Notebook-Ständer, D/Monitorständer






D430


*ERWEITERBARKEIT:*


*PC Card:* 
1 Steckplatz für Typ I oder Typ II
(Unterstützung für 34 mm-ExpressCard über eine USB-Schnittstelle und PCMCIA-Adapter)
*E/A-Anschlüsse:* 
Serieller Anschluss, Docking-Anschluss, 3x USB, VGA, Kopfhörer-/Lautsprecherausgang, RJ-11, RJ-45, Netzanschluss, integriertes Mikrofon, IEEE1394-Anschluss, SD-Kartensteckplatz
*Optionale MediaBase:* 
Netzschalter, Sicherheitszahlenschloss, Serielle und parallele Anschlüsse, VGA-Anschluss, DVI-Anschluss, drei USB 2.0-Anschlüsse, ein USB 2.0-Anschluss mit eigener Stromversorgung, RJ-45-Anschluss, RJ-11-Anschluss, Mikrofoneingang, HP-Ausgang
Optische Laufwerksoptionen: CDRW/DVD, 8X DVD+/-RW
*Docking:* 
D/Port, D/Dock, D/View-Notebook-Ständer, D/Monitorständer



.


*und alles gibts noch mit XP*


.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Perfektionist schrieb:


> vor mir steht ein Dell Precision M4300, bestellt am 17.9.2007. ob es den noch so gibt? - wahrscheinlich - aber guck ich jetzt nicht!
> 
> Kaufentscheidende Merkmale:
> interne RS232
> PCMCIA/Cardbus
> wahlweise XP/Vista (XP gewählt)
> 4GB Hauptspeicher wegen WinCC flexible :twisted:
> 
> PS: die Beratung bei Dell ist für Techniker leider nicht so besonders, die Erfahrung haben wir auch machen müssen! Wenn bestimmte Gerätemerkmale erwünscht, muss man selbst recherchieren. Und wenn dann das Angebot mit Preis zurückkommt, steht dort auch nicht unbedingt die Wunschkonfiguration drauf  . Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass 99,5% der Dell-Geräte für Schreibtischtäter hergestellt werden. Aber immerhin hab ich bei Dell 0,5% für mich gefunden - bei anderen Herstellern hab ich gar nichts mehr von wegen RS232 und Cardbus gefunden :???:


 
Also, ich bin im selben Fall vorzüglich beraten worden. Die Gute war der Stimme nach hübsch, jung und auf jeden Fall sehr kompetent. Von den 4GB, die ich als Flexible-Ängstling im Auge hatte, hatte sie mir bzgl. WinXP abgeraten, da diese 4GB und WinXP nicht voll unterstützt werden. Es sind nun 3GB daraus geworden. War sie nun als Fachkraft eine Pflaume oder als Pflaume eine Fachkraft, ich weiss es nicht. Zumindest hat sie mich rumgekriegt und ich fühlte mich gut dabei.

Meinen Dell M50 habe ich übrigens trotz des Alters auch noch mal auf 2GB aufgerüstet. Nach dem ersten Start läuft Flex 2007 auch ganz gut. Nicht so "schnell" wie auf einen richtig neuzeitlichen, aber dennoch recht gut.

Appropos Tastatur,
Mich stinkt es absolut an dass man sich beim Siemens Field PG bei der home- und end-Funktion die Finger bricht! Ich nutze diese Funktionen auf dem Dell aus Gewohnheit ununterbrochen um auf den Zeilenanfang oder auf das Zeilenende zu springen. Beim Field PG raste ich dabei regelmäßig aus :twisted: .


edit, war hier nicht ganz richtig,
Original-post hier: http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17471


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark

*WinXP und 4GB Ram*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> hatte sie mir bzgl. WinXP abgeraten, da diese 4GB und WinXP nicht voll unterstützt werden. Es sind nun 3GB daraus geworden. War sie nun als Fachkraft eine Pflaume oder als Pflaume eine Fachkraft, ich weiss es nicht.



Auf jeden Fall war das Mädel eine Fachkaft mit Pflaume  
Windows XP kann nicht mit 4GB Ram Speicher umgehen. Jedes BIOS eines neuen Motherboards wird die 4GB Ram erkennen und anzeigen. Nur XP kann mit dem letzten GB nichts anfangen und ignoriert einfach den teuer bezahlten Speicherriegel. Die 4GB Ram funktionieren erst mit dem 64-Bit Windows OS, aber viele bestehende Programme funktionieren leider nicht mit einem 64-Bit OS. Also das Mädel war schon kompetent und hat Dich gut beraten, lad Sie doch einfach zum Kaffee ein ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Hallo QM,

danke für deine Bestätigung. Zum Kaffee? Meinst du, die will mit mir einen Kaffee trinken?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MSB

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Appropos Tastatur,
> Mich stinkt es absolut an dass man sich beim Siemens Field PG bei der home- und end-Funktion die Finger bricht! Ich nutze diese Funktionen auf dem Dell aus Gewohnheit ununterbrochen um auf den Zeilenanfang oder auf das Zeilenende zu springen. Beim Field PG raste ich dabei regelmäßig aus :twisted: .



Wie heißt es hier immer so schön: 100% ACK
Ich habe ja nicht sehr regelmäßig ein FieldPG unter meinen Fingern,
aber wenn doch, dann ärgere ich mich hier auch regelmäßig.
Das hat wohl wieder so ein Siemens-Ing entwickelt.


----------



## Ralle

MSB schrieb:


> Wie heißt es hier immer so schön: 100% ACK
> Ich habe ja nicht sehr regelmäßig ein FieldPG unter meinen Fingern,
> aber wenn doch, dann ärgere ich mich hier auch regelmäßig.
> Das hat wohl wieder so ein Siemens-Ing entwickelt.



Na ja, der sitzt sicher in Indien!


----------



## Question_mark

*Versuch macht kluch ...*

Hallo,



> Zum Kaffe? Meinst du, die will mit mir einen Kaffee trinken?



Naja, warum nicht ?? Lass Dir aber besser vorher ein Foto schicken. Manche angenehme, verführerische weibliche Telefonstimme kann dann doch zu einer Blondine mit bildhübschen Gesicht führen, allerdings mit 120 kg Lebendgewicht  

Also immer am Ball bleiben  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Gute war der Stimme nach hübsch, jung und auf jeden Fall sehr kompetent.



Hatte sie auch einen östlichen Akzent? Hatten bisher alle, mit denen ich bei Dell telefoniert habe. Bei mir war es übrigens ähnlich, nur daß ich schon wußte was ich will und das auch OK war. Sie hat daraufhin völlig korrekt die ganzen Preisvorteile aus dem Werbeangebot im Internet ins Angebot übernommen (Hut ab... bei dem Moloch wird man irre - Korrektheit konnte ich nur anhand des Endpreises kontrollieren) und mich explizit gefragt, ob ich das TrueLife Display kennen würde, da viele nach dem Bestellen Probleme mit der spiegelnden Oberfläche haben.

Wenn es mit der Kiste keine nennenswerten technischen Probleme gibt, wird auch mein nächster Laptop ein Dell sein.

Bernhard Götz


----------

